
Overpopulation: Where Do We Put the Next Billion Humans - blackwingbear1
https://futurism.com/overpopulation-where-do-we-put-the-next-billion-humans/
======
drallison
The next billions should never be born. World population should not continue
to grow. Policies that promote smaller populations should be adopted
everywhere.

